# كيفية حساب كمية ضخ المياه



## علي00 (5 مايو 2009)

تحية للجميع
عندي استفسار ارجو من لديه اجابة ان يفيدني و بالمعادلات
عندنا مضخة بئر غطاس من نوع (قراندفس) 7.5 حصان ثلاثة فاز 220 الغصاس نازل لعمق 160 متر قطر الماسورة البلاستيكية 2 بوصة والمسافة من سطح البئر الى الخزان الرئيسي الارضي 200 متر (ايضا قطر الانبوب 2 بوصة)
المطلوب معرفة كم متر مكعب من المياه سوف تضخ هذه المضخة في الساعة (او في الدقيقة)


----------



## علي00 (5 مايو 2009)

ولا واحد يرد لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله


----------



## vendetta (5 مايو 2009)

كنت هاقولك استخدم معادلة الاستمراريه 
Continuity Equation 
Q1=Q2
Q1=A1xV1=Q2=A2xV2​ 
Q معدل التصريف 
A مساحة المقطع
V سرعة السائل ​ 
بس انت عند عامل الارتفاع 200م ده كله وكمان كفاءة المضخه وقدرتها لازم تكون فى معادلتك 

بص انا هاحاول اشوفلك معادله مع انى سيارات وجرارات:1: مش باور والله 
بس ادعيلى ان ربنا يقدرنى واساعدك


----------



## محمد حمية (5 مايو 2009)

ph=q*rou*g*h/3.6*10 power 3
ph:القدرة الكهربائيه kw
q:التدفق متر مكعب بالساعة
rou:الوزن النوعي كغ على متر مكعب
g:قوة الجازبيه 9ز81 متر على ثانية مربع
h:ارتفاع الضخ من اسفل البعر حتى الخزان
1kw=1,34 hp


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (23 أغسطس 2009)

pump overall efficiency=power output of pump/power input
power output=hydroulic power=flow(l/min)xpressure(bar)alldivided by 600
power input=electric power=volt xamper=v x i

u have overall efficiency and electric power u can get hydroulic power

pressure=density x head x gravity


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (24 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الحبيب اعتقد ان المضخه مكتوب عليها معدل التصريف بتاعها
يعني هتلاقيه علي جسم المضخه 

ولو انته غيرت قطر بتاع المضخه في خط الضغط يبقي تقدر تحسبها من المعادلات اللي وضحها المهندسvendetta

قلي انته بس معدل تصريفها كام وقطر ماسورة خط الطرد كام وانا احسبهالك 

تحياتي لك


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (2 يوليو 2011)

كيفية حساب ارتفاع المضخة


----------



## engineer sameer (2 يوليو 2011)

تستطيع أن تعرف ذلك من خلال القدرة التي تساوي الضغط * التدفق
فالقدرة معروفة والضغط معروف من خلال الارتفاع الذي يساوي 160 متر
وانت كمل.


----------



## abdullah0000 (3 يوليو 2011)

أخي لقد قلت إن المضخة هي من نوع: " ثلاثة فاز 220 "؟!!!

المعروف أن ثلاثة فاز = 415 فولت


----------

